# Asbestos



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if asbestos was used in any of the interiors? I'm getting ready to scrap/sand the sound deadening material from the roof of my 67 and want to make sure I'm taking proper precautions.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I don't think so, but that is a good question. Someone who knows for sure will probably answer soon.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not but that insulation stuck under the dash and on the inside of the roof can be a major nasal irritant so I would suggest not only a mask of course but a spray bottle of water.
An HD wet vac with a good filter works great. Laydown some plastic and keep it a little wet/damp and it's easier to deal with both breathing and cleanup.


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Not but that insulation stuck under the dash and on the inside of the roof can be a major nasal irritant so I would suggest not only a mask of course but a spray bottle of water.
> An HD wet vac with a good filter works great. Laydown some plastic and keep it a little wet/damp and it's easier to deal with both breathing and cleanup.


Appreciate it! I'll definitely do that, because that's also on the list. Gonna replace it all with Dynamat and then Dynaliner on top of it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GTO Yeah said:


> Appreciate it! I'll definitely do that, because that's also on the list. Gonna replace it all with Dynamat and then Dynaliner on top of it.


You may want to check into Frost King vs Dynamat. We did an entire '67 GTO for less than $40 about ten years ago, and it's still working perfectly. Heat and noise greatly reduced and identical in appearance to Dynamat but 1/20th the price. We did the roof, floors, and doors. After 10 years in central CA's severe heat and cold, still as good as new. Also, asbestos was used in the original brake and clutch linings and rope rear main seals in these cars. Never in the in-car insulation.


----------



## GTO Yeah (Dec 6, 2021)

geeteeohguy said:


> You may want to check into Frost King vs Dynamat. We did an entire '67 GTO for less than $40 about ten years ago, and it's still working perfectly. Heat and noise greatly reduced and identical in appearance to Dynamat but 1/20th the price. We did the roof, floors, and doors. After 10 years in central CA's severe heat and cold, still as good as new. Also, asbestos was used in the original brake and clutch linings and rope rear main seals in these cars. Never in the in-car insulation.


I'll look into the Frost King, thanks!


----------

